# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Chạy đua cùng bò tót - lễ hội nguy hiểm nhất thế giới - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

*San Fermin, một trong những lễ hội nguy hiểm nhất thế giới, vừa khai mạc ở thành phố Pamplona, Tây Ban Nha. Chỉ những người rất dũng cảm mới dám tham gia sự kiện này.*



Lễ hội bò tót San Fermin chính thức bắt đầu ngày 6/7 và kéo dài đến ngày 14/7. Tâm điểm lễ hội xảy ra khi hàng nghìn người "chạy thi" với 6 con bò tót có cặp sừng sắc nhọn được thả trên đường phố Pamplona.



Các vận động viên sẽ mặc trang phục truyền thống là quần áo màu trắng, quàng khăn đỏ khi tham gia cuộc đua. Họ tranh nhau chạy bạt mạng trên đường phố ẩm ướt vào buổi sáng, để tránh không bị lũ bò tót điên cuồng tấn công.



 Cảnh chen chúc, xô đẩy nhau để chạy thoát thân trên đường phố Pamplona. Nhân viên y tế luôn túc trực sẵn để giúp người bị thương.



Các cuộc đua diễn ra vào lúc 8h hàng ngày cho đến ngày 14/7. Buổi chiều là lúc diễn ra các sự kiện đấu bò trong đấu trường.



Kể từ khi lễ hội San Fermin bắt đầu năm 1924, 15 người bị bò tót húc chết. Thảm kịch gần nhất xảy ra năm 2009, khi một người Tây Ban Nha bị húc trúng cổ. Đây là nạn nhân thiệt mạng đầu tiên ở San Fermin trong gần 15 năm trước đó.



  Lễ hội San Fermin bắt nguồn từ thế kỷ 13 hoặc 14 nhưng nó chỉ thực sự trở thành tâm điểm thu hút hàng triệu khách du lịch sau khi nhà văn Ernest Hemingway miêu tả sự kiện này trong cuốn tiểu thuyết nổi tiếng “The Sun Also Rises”năm 1927.



 Nếu không nhanh chân, các vận động viên có thể bị lũ bò tót hung dữ húc ngã và dẫm lên.



San Fermin rõ ràng là lễ hội không dành cho những người yếu tim.



 Người tham gia lễ hội có thể bỏ mạng bất cứ lúc nào vì những con bò tót rất hung hăng và có cặp sừng sắc nhọn.



 Giây phút lãng mạn trong lễ hội nguy hiểm bậc nhất thế giới.

----------


## h20love

Nguy hiểm wa', nếu là m m chọn đứng trên tầng cho an toàn...

----------


## songthan

Hjc chăng may nó điên lên thì toi cả lũ

----------


## pigcute

Chạy đua cùng tử thần xem ai sống sót  :cuoi:

----------


## dongdat

Hjc chuẩn bị cả cứu thương kìa
Chẳng may què chân què tay thì sao ???
Ôm hận cả đời

----------


## hoaban

Mình bây giờ mới biết lễ hội này, nhưng nó thật là nguy hiểm.

----------


## littlegirl

quá nguy hiểm, sao lại có nhiều người tham gia vậy nhỉ?

----------


## hientran812

cái trò này xem đã sợ rùi í

----------


## lovetravel

trời ui nguy hiểm quá, đúng là đùa với tử thần, hjx

----------


## mbwchamchi

haha chơi xong trò này sẽ giúp người chơi có cảm giác như được hồi sinh :Yahoo!:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Dã man  :cuoi: 
Đối với cả người lần con vật đều nguy hiểm

----------

